# Bouncers Bead Juice vs Sonax BSD - Comparison Thoughts Anyone ?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Most of us have some Sonax BSD by now. I'm just wondering those that have used Bouncers Bead Juice have been able to do any type of comparison?

Its been said that BSD is more than a QD & Bead Juice is marketed as a sealant so I'm wondering what peoples thoughts are who have used both

PS I'm willing to do a comparison if someone wants to send me a sample of Bead Juice


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Beads are sharper IMO although im testing durability at the moment but the signs are really good. Bead juice goes on so much easier when the cars wet unlike BSD. If purchased in 5 litres the price is amazing too.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting to know, I love BSD.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been looking at bead juice recently as well, will be good to hear people's thoughts who have used both.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Only applied bead juice yesterday for the first time. Application and finish is far easier and better with bead juice. Not tested water behaviour yet. 

I did use more than bead juice than I'd expect when compared to the likes of BSD and other QD's but still not that much


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Do not understand the excitement over this product, is only one in the crowd of Hydro2 copies?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm shocked that everyone's using about 250ml for one application... 

I'm a massive fan of the bouncers range, but I can't see how this is good value??


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think overuse is one of those hints with wet application, imran from savers said for a wile a few sprays and then spread with bead juice and TAC water glass a while back. Makes usage a lot better

BSD is 3-4 weeks durability at most, bead juice is supposed to have months (bouncers test his products thoroughly so I don't doubt it)
I got a litre of the stuff, hoping to do both cars tomorrow and compare it to TAC water glass


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Deje said:


> Do not understand the excitement over this product, is only one in the crowd of Hydro2 copies?


Just use it QD style 
Can't say as I have been thrilled with the longevity of Wet Coat, Hydro2 etc personally, so I won't be using my Bead Juice in that way.

So, much longer lasting than BSD and with a smooth, slick finish. With this in mind, I have to wonder why there isn't more excitement about it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Deje said:


> Do not understand the excitement over this product, is only one in the crowd of Hydro2 copies?


Not at all All bouncers products are made and developed in the UK and this is also water based.



Sicskate said:


> I'm shocked that everyone's using about 250ml for one application...
> 
> I'm a massive fan of the bouncers range, but I can't see how this is good value??


First time round I did this but if you apply using a mitt on the car wet you use a lot less...did the Mazda 6 using one light spray on the mit per panel and the result was fantastic.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Just use it QD style
> Can't say as I have been thrilled with the longevity of Wet Coat, Hydro2 etc personally, so I won't be using my Bead Juice in that way.
> 
> So, much longer lasting than BSD and with a smooth, slick finish. With this in mind, I have to wonder why there isn't more excitement about it.


There will be new similar products all the time, a little hype everytime, like a hit song


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Deje said:


> There will be new similar products all the time, a little hype everytime, like a hit song


If you think there's anything that is comparable out there, please point it out.

This product has received very little hype.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> If you think there's anything that is comparable out there, please point it out.
> 
> This product has received very little hype.


Gyeon Wet Coat, Car Pro Hdyro 2 Lite, TAC System Water glass, Nanolex Wash Coat and few dozen more.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

bigkahunaburger said:


> If you think there's anything that is comparable out there, please point it out.
> 
> This product has received very little hype.


If you do not use it like a wet coat you have, for example, H2O Guard & Gloss or why not Optimum Opti Seal.
as said . there will be new similar products all the time, hydro2 was unique when it came.

And Fallen Angels list of products above!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

FallenAngel said:


> Gyeon Wet Coat, Car Pro Hdyro 2 Lite, TAC System Water glass, Nanolex Wash Coat and few dozen more.


Already mentioned two of those. Keep your sarcastic rolleyes.

Are they not designed to be sprayed on and rinsed off? That is only one of the ways that you can use Bead Juice.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Deje said:


> If you do not use it like a wet coat you have, for example, H2O Guard & Gloss or why not Optimum Opti Seal.
> as said . there will be new similar products all the time, hydro2 was unique when it came.
> 
> And Fallen Angels list of products above!


Which one are you affiliated with? You seem very keen to discredit Bead Juice.

Assuming you're not actuallybaffiliated with any of the aforementioned, then why care? 

It would be nice to get back to discussing Bead Juice.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Why don't people try it before slating it as some kind of copy cat? Anyone who has used has been impressed looking at other threads


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Which one are you affiliated with? You seem very keen to discredit Bead Juice.
> 
> Assuming you're not actuallybaffiliated with any of the aforementioned, then why care?
> 
> It would be nice to get back to discussing Bead Juice.


Hehe. you're funny! how shall I give you the example, without mentioning the name of the product?
You asked for examples, I contented myself with writing a few, here's another one, KK Purity X.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

and the question in the post was Deje ? Lets just stick to that fella after all thats what the OP wants to know.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

nicks16v said:


> and the question in the post was Deje ? Lets just stick to that fella after all thats what the OP wants to know.


Please, remind me!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

ah234 said:


> I think overuse is one of those hints with wet application, imran from savers said for a wile a few sprays and then spread with bead juice and TAC water glass a while back. Makes usage a lot better
> 
> BSD is 3-4 weeks durability at most, bead juice is supposed to have months (bouncers test his products thoroughly so I don't doubt it)
> I got a litre of the stuff, hoping to do both cars tomorrow and compare it to TAC water glass


Surprised you're only getting 3-4 weeks out of BSD, I use it on several cars and tend to get 8 weeks minimum, depending on whether it's a daily driver or not. :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Surprised you're only getting 3-4 weeks out of BSD, I use it on several cars and tend to get 8 weeks minimum, depending on whether it's a daily driver or not. :thumb:


DD central London countryside abused so both cars see a lot of action


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

250ml per application? People must be over applying with those numbers...


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> Most of us have some Sonax BSD by now. I'm just wondering those that have used Bouncers Bead Juice have been able to do any type of comparison?
> 
> Its been said that BSD is more than a QD & Bead Juice is marketed as a sealant so I'm wondering what peoples thoughts are who have used both
> 
> PS I'm willing to do a comparison if someone wants to send me a sample of Bead Juice


Have used both products quite a lot
So far, although I have not fully tested durability, Bead Juice is overall a better products

Looks wise for me, Bead Juice wins.
Beading and sheeting, both are very very good, neither will disappoint
Ease of use, wet or dry, Bead Juice is better. Dry application it goes on and off so easily whereas BSD is a little grabby as is well known. I mean BSD is by no means a difficult product to use, but Bead Juice is a nicer product to use
Price per application - if you are using it like for like, so dry for dry, then simply due to price, as BSD is cheaper, it is less per application. However, you wont use any more Bead Juice then you will BSD if you are doing a like for like application. 
BSD does not have the versatility to be able to be used as a spray on rinse off sealant so we cant really compare that side of things.
Bead Juice has that versatility which is why I believe it is so popular. The other thing which I think people like is the fact it is ready to use. Sounds silly maybe but the fact that you don't need to worry about diluting etc, just use it as it is, wet or dry, people like that.

Comparisons are always going to be made, but Bead Juice is a great product, as you come to expect from Jay.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I used it on Saturday (Bead juice) and it's a great product:thumb: easy on and off on a dry panel, and even easier on a wet car:thumb: so if you haven't used it then I highly recommend it as a top up on top of your exsisting LSP. :wave:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

nicks16v said:


> and the question in the post was Deje ? Lets just stick to that fella after all thats what the OP wants to know.


He doesn't care. He just saw an opportunity to slag off a rival product and jumped on it.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Its also very slick on the paint. It was like Zaino Z8 . Can I say that? lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Something I noticed today was how slick the paint, trim and glass felt after bead juice. 

People have been massively over applying it, but also admit to over using the likes of wetcoat and similar products and thought that was OK with it being extremely expensive per application. 

There are other products like carpro hydr02 lite that is similar in ways of application but I have no idea on the similarities in chemical makeup. 

Car now won't get a proper wash till closer to new year unless it gets a pressure rinse at the local garage so will save any more reports on performance till then. I tried both a wet application spread with plush mf towel, then on one side went over it bags in dry in a typical QD application so keen to see if there's a difference to each side


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I did about 2 sprays per panel dry and that seemed too much, it seemed to spread so easily that now i think Id be ok with just 1 spray per panel after the initial load of the cloth.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

As some of you are aware, I normally stay out of threads like these and let customers/users say what they want. Fair playing field and all.

Clarification on a few points.

Product : - Yes there are similar out there. - However its a bit like car manufacturers - They make lots of cars, lots of different features and use different material in making them.

A ferrari or Skoda would get you from one end of the country to another. They are just different in their design as one could argue the bare bones functionality are the same. Transportation on 4 rubber wheels each with engine and gearbox.

Just because someone designs a car, does not stop other marques from doing so too. - It would be a boring world if that was the case. - Is a Ferrari a copy of the Model T Ford ? No its a version of its design albeit compiled/built/constructed in a different way.

Bead Juice is the same. - It has its own design and its own features.

ok a rather sloppy analogy but I guess you see what I mean.



Usage. - On wet application it can be leveled off. A few spray mists on the wet panel, then leveled across the panel using a soft microfibre or soft cell applicator. This would ensure edge to edge coverage and reduce spray usage. There are users quite happy to spray it across. - The spray heads supplied are adjustable for product expenditure.

On Dry application. A very list mist on the panel and spread across - even less than you would do a QD. - If you use to much on dry application, there is the chance for it to cause spotting. - Use very minimal dry and it will spread quite far. - If you are unsure, try dry application on a small area first.

I'll come out of this thread now and let it carry on.

Any Q's - happy to take PM's as always.

thx

Jay


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Wish it was available in the US. Very limited Bouncer products can be found over here. Sure looks more than worthy of a trial run.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

what do people think to the final finish it leaves over BSD? is it more of a glossy finish or does it bring more warmth to the paint?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> what do people think to the final finish it leaves over BSD? is it more of a glossy finish or does it bring more warmth to the paint?


A lot more glossy than BSD dry and wet application :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chongo said:


> A lot more glossy than BSD dry and wet application :thumb:


cheers chongo :thumb: might have to get myself a bottle to try in the NY then


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

really keen to try this now! are people finding it is best to apply dry or wet?
Id assume this is a similiar to product to gtechniq c2v3?


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I've applied dry as applied bouncers check the fleck first and it really could not be easier. I leave for work when it's dark so no photos yet but it gives a lovely finish


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

In2detailing said:


> Have used both products quite a lot
> So far, although I have not fully tested durability, Bead Juice is overall a better products
> 
> Looks wise for me, Bead Juice wins.
> ...


Thanks Imran :thumb:


The_Bouncer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As some of you are aware, I normally stay out of threads like these and let customers/users say what they want. Fair playing field and all.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it when a manufacturer gets involved in a discussion

Thanks Jay :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Does it have any self cleaning abilitys?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> Does it have any self cleaning abilitys?


Its not bad the dirt sticks but it does seem to come off easier as the surface is nice and slick.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ross said:


> Does it have any self cleaning abilitys?


Early days yet but we've noticed our business van has been staying cleaner for longer, especially in this current weather, definitely an impressive product. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cool I have seen BSD repelling dirt but it can be a little grabby but Bead juice sounds like a good product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So this is basically just like these polymer spray sealants or am I missing something?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> So this is basically just like these polymer spray sealants or am I missing something?


It's closer to Carpro Reload or Gtechniq C2V3 but easier to use imo. It's also more flexible if you want to do the apply and spray off thing. Even though it's a bit slower to apply QD style it is more economical and more effective.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant say about BSD, but Bead Juice contains a Si02 compound so its actually an aqueous slica sealant from what I understand. 

BSD is just a QD that has some bonkers beading and its not actually a protective product, again from what I understand from looking at it


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I cant say about BSD, but Bead Juice contains a Si02 compound so its actually an aqueous slica sealant from what I understand.
> 
> BSD is just a QD that has some bonkers beading and its not actually a protective product, again from what I understand from looking at it


Anyone who has used BSD knows that it isn't 'just a QD'. Also, taken from the Sonax site - 'Renews waxing and provides an additional water-repellent effect' would suggest that it IS a protective product.

Bead Juice does sound like an interesting product though, and one which I think I will have to buy soon. Bouncer's products are always fantastic and I'm sure this one will be too.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Just got some bead juice to try, but just wondering about this using as a q.d thing? Anybody actually done this?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Used it like a drying aid on a wet car. Couple of sprays over a wet panel. Spread with a blush MF then buffed off with a carpro boa MF.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Having done a few cars with bead juice, im using roughly about 100ml on an e class and mondeo sized vehicles and alot more on a transit and s class. An A class used alot less than a fifth of a 500ml bottle. I might do a 50/50 as i have some BSD somewhere but stopped using it due to the grabbiness as mentioned.


----------

